# Best app for tracking trail ride??



## Hawksnest Farm

Hi everyone,

I downloaded map my ride from the app store and used it for tracking my route but I'm not thrilled with it. It focuses too much on calories burned etc. - more for a running/fitness app.

I'm curious if anyone here uses any other app that will track my ride. I'm looking to track it then post it to FB. 

Thoughts?


Jim


----------



## Trails

I'm running an iPhone 4s and I've used the Gaia app but have recently moved to the View Ranger app for a better set of maps and an interface that is better for me and trail riding.

Both allow you to download a map of the area prior to leaving cell phone coverage. Then when you're beyond range of cell towers they use the GPS chip to determine where you are.

You're already familiar with apps so you know about how fast the batteries are depleted. If not you do now.

I just did a piece on this topic for a magazine but is hasn't hit the printers yet, so I can't post it yet. Sorry.

To answer your question directly. I like View Ranger.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## QOS

Every Trail is a nice simple way to map your ride and upload your information. EveryTrail - Travel Community, iPhone Guides for Sightseeing, Hiking, Walking Tours and more


----------



## katbalu

Subbing, so I can check this out later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fingerlakes

I use accuterra unlimited for the iphone, but I bought it when it was real cheap. I think it's 30 bux now. Anything you buy you'll just have to make sure it's capable of offline maps.


----------



## usandpets

I've used Endomondo. It also counts calories but it tracks speed, distance and others too. I haven't tried it where coverage is minimal but it seems to work decent so far. It will post to FB and it's free. 

I might try some of the others said before just to see the difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I have a Droid and for trail I LOVE AllSport GPS. It also works on Blackberry and Iphone. They may have it for Iphone Too. There are different settings for different activities...of course trail riding isn't on there BUT. if it's only distance and maybe speed you want, then the "other sport" setting works just fine. It can also automatically put it on Facebook.

Fitness app, workout maps & fitness community | AllSport GPS This is the link to the webpage, it will tell ya more than I can what it can do. I can't remember if it's free or not though...I know I refuse to really pay more than a buck or two for an app...and it has to be an awesome app for me to pay that so it couldn't have been much.

Oh, and it doesn't seem to drain my phone much like endomondo did....Have fun


----------



## BarnflyStables

Man, there really is an ap for everything. LOL

The plac we ride is private property and we have ridden it for years. I've never really thought about tracking my ride. I definately want to now.


----------



## AQHA13

This might be a silly question, but do the apps use data?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

AQHA13 said:


> This might be a silly question, but do the apps use data?


I'm pretty sure it does to download and install the actual app, but most just need GPS after that. The only time they use data is if you have them set up to then post things on facebook or whatnot.


----------



## Hawksnest Farm

Ok, after much trial and error I have settled in on....."Track - Realtime route tracking and sharing". It works great, it is available in the apple App store at Track

Enjoy


----------



## Haley

For Android I use "My Tracks". It tracks your route really accurately, does distance, elevation, time, average speed (just moving speed, and overall). Plus it's really easy to import into google maps so you can share it.


----------



## Fingerlakes

AQHA13 said:


> This might be a silly question, but do the apps use data?


Some do, some don't. If you get a app that allows you to download certain map areas and store them offline on your device than no. If you have a app that will continually have to access maps such as Google as you use the app then yes it will use data. Like I mentioned before, if you're going to get a app for riding in areas that may not have cell coverage or you don't have a unlimited data plan then get a app that has offline map options like gaia or accuterra like I use. There is also one for the iphone called Topo maps I use which is good.

Oh, I also have a nice little Garmin etrex vista/legend c that has built in maps and is also waterproof. It's great too and allows you do download your tracks to the pc and share them.


----------



## AQHA13

This is a really cool thread! I played around with a few of the mentioned apps, like "View ranger" and "All-sport GPS". I don't need maps because I usually already know where I will be going, so View Ranger was a little more technical than I needed. However, I really like the allsport GPS. I just want to track the basics like elevation, time, and speed, all of which it does very well! It's easy to use and I really like that I do not have to be connected to my data while using it. Just with playing with it a few times, it appears to use about 4% of battery per 30 min on my iphone. Essentially, I could go for a 6hr ride and only use 48%, still leaving over 50% battery life for an emergency call or whatever.


----------



## SueNH

I downloaded AllSport GPS. I suggested horseback riding to them and got a real person answer. They want to hear from us!

Hi Sue,
Nice Idea.
Can you log your that idea on http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/?
There will be a small tab on the bottom right of the site that allows you to report Feedback and Ideas to us. Here are the steps to get it in there:
*Click the “feedback & support” tab on the bottom right.
*Click the “Give Feedback” tab in the dialog that opens.
*Enter your idea and post it to our site.
Currently we are picking the items that get the most attention and user votes from that list, and giving those the highest consideration for the next versions of the app.
Thanks! 
Vara

<img alt="Kudos_sm_4b60b2" style="float:left;padding-right:3px;border:0" title="Kudos">Give VSuresh kudos!  Kudos help us rate how well we're supporting you. 
On May 30, 2012 at 01:14PM Sue Emanovsky <[email protected]> wrote: 
horseback riding


I live in such a minimal service area I hope the thing works.


----------

